# Resume and "Play from Beginning"



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

It would be nice to have a choice "play from beginning" instead of "resume." Our son likes to have us switch between recordings of the Wiggles & the Doodlebops mid-stream. When we return, sometimes days later, it would be nice to be able to choose "from beginning" instead of having to rewind manually. 

Pete


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't rewind. Press the advance button (the one that looks like -->| ) twice while in normal play mode.

The first press jumps to end. Second press jumps to beginning.

Edit: I don't think this will work if 30-sec skip is enabled.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

You mean my 30-second skip button? Doesn't work..maybe a result of making it function as a 30-second skip!

Pete


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

NewYorkLaw said:


> You mean my 30-second skip button? Doesn't work..maybe a result of making it function as a 30-second skip!
> 
> Pete


Is that supposed to work with all remotes? I tried programming it on mine and it still advances to the real time on live TV and to the end of recordings.

Humax 400 with DVD, the dumbbell shaped remote, just got the 7.2.2 download.


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

If you have 30 second skip enabled: 

To get to the beginning, press REW and then press -->| to skip to each tick until you reach the beginning. 

To get to the end, press FFW and then press -->| to skip to each tick until you reach the end.


----------



## JohnJohnD (Mar 25, 2008)

As a former ReplayTV owner that went to TiVo because now it's the only game in town, I miss the "Play from Beginning" option. It would be simple for TiVo to make this an option in the "Program" screen.

The workarounds shown here (when 30-second skip is enabled) are pretty awkward and unintuitive, and require multiple steps instead of one.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

I think it would be a great addition to the menu, but just because your Sony/Replay/Comcast/Dish/DirecTV/MythBox/MediaCenter or any other device did it differently doesn't mean the current TiVo implementation is 'awkward' or 'unintuitive'.

There is more than one way to do it and TiVos way is perfectly intuitive to me.


----------

